# My Jack Russell's bald tummy help please



## JDubs1971 (Oct 14, 2014)

Guys any help really appreciated. The vet was very average and my dogs on a course of steroids and antibiotics for the next 10 days. 

Basically a week or so ago I noticed his tummy hair getting thinner. He had a sore which I'd assumed was due to h catching it on a wall as we walk loads and he's up and on walls a lot. Then I noticed this weekend that his tummy hair was much thinner and he had a number of little blisters or sores. His coat also seems a little lack lustre and thinner all over. 

It's not fleas. He's treated regularly and both the vet and I can see nothing. 

I walk a lot on the moorlands and he plays in the heather. We also walk in long grass a lot and he will often take a swim in the pond and reservoirs. He is just shy of a year old and has previously had a sore tummy that antibiotics cleared up (June this year). 

In the last week we did come across some nettles we couldn't avoid on a path. 

Other than licking his paws and chest, which he is stopping on day 2 of tablets, he seems ok in himself. 

I'm going to see out his course of tablets, keep him walking on the lanes out of the long grass and heather and hope to god his try hair starts to grow back. See picture attached, I'm after any ideas of what it could be. Remedies for hair loss and treatments and how long it's likely to be before the poor lads chest of white hair grows back.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry, I may have misunderstood, but hasn't you vet already prescribed treatment for this?


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

Your vet has prescribed the correct treatment for this. How old is he? Sounds like an allergy to something to me as it has flared up before. The extreme redness on his stomach also shows this. Allergies don't really correct themselves. Herbal remedies/how long will depend on the treatment and cause which could be one of a million things. The treatment the vet gave you is most likely to help.


----------



## JDubs1971 (Oct 14, 2014)

He is one year old. Appreciate the vet has prescribed the right course of treatment. When I say the vet was average I mean advice on what the root cause may be, how long his hair may take to grow back. 

I'm not normally a neurotic kind of fella but I can't believe how much his hair has come out in the last week. Therefore any advice, tips, words of consolation even will help.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

When you say he's just shy of a year old, obviously, he's still a pup.

A puppy will shed all of his first coat and his adult coat will then grow in. That can happen from around 6 to 9 months old, as a rule, but can be a little later.

I have a Jack Russell, Rosie, and she is nearly six years old now. Her tummy is completely bald, from underneath her chest, right down to her bottom. Every Russell I've ever owned has had a bald tummy, it's normal for the breed. I have never seen one with coat on their tummy.

If he has sores or lesions, that's different and could be caused by an allergy or injury.

Have you recently begun using your central heating? That can be a real cause of coat loss.


----------



## JDubs1971 (Oct 14, 2014)

Damn never thought about Central heating and yes I've put it on. Can I assume that he will adjust or do you recommend turning off in the room he sleeps in ? This is exactly the sort of thought process I wanted from the forum so many thanks. 

When I say his tummy I actually should have said his chest down to his tummy. His tum has always been bald. If you look at the original posts photo you will see what I mean. 

Again many thanks I appreciate the ideas and input.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

JDubs1971 said:


> Guys any help really appreciated. The vet was very average and my dogs on a course of steroids and antibiotics for the next 10 days.
> 
> Basically a week or so ago I noticed his tummy hair getting thinner. He had a sore which I'd assumed was due to h catching it on a wall as we walk loads and he's up and on walls a lot. Then I noticed this weekend that his tummy hair was much thinner and he had a number of little blisters or sores. His coat also seems a little lack lustre and thinner all over.
> 
> ...


from what you say there doesn't seem to be any intense irritation or lots of scratching, itching or sensitivity? The Problem seems mostly hair loss and thinning of hair? If so, has the vet ever checked him for demodex mites, Unlike sarcoptic, demodex shows up usually on skin scrapes and looking at the sample under a microscope. Most dogs have a few demodex mites but a healthy immune system keeps them down, in puppies and younger dogs usually under around 16/18 months they can be more common as the immune system is immature. Demodex mites live in the hair follicles and cause hair loss, its not always itchy, but what can happen is that you sometimes get secondary bacterial problems too. You can get localised demodex that is classed as less then 5 areas of generalised which is wider areas and more then 5. Often anywhere the furs thinnest is the place that's first hit or noticeable.

If it should be demodex then antibiotics should help clear up any bacterial infection if present, but steroids can make demodex worse. Steroids have anti-inflammatory properties and they also suppress the immune system which is why they work on inflammation and things like allergies which is the bodies immune system going overboard in response to the allergen, with demodex though as the steroids can suppress the immune system which is whats needed to fight the mites then they can get worse as they multiply.

The most popular treatment is advocate, or if this fails alludex wash, other flea treatments don't treat demodex.

The other possibility as you have also mentioned that he has had lots of little blisters and sores come up is maybe something called impetigo. Impetigo is a bacterial skin condition, that again is often seen in puppies and young dogs around a year or so and under, they start as little liquid filled blisters/spots most common place is the tummy and groin. The spots will burst and then become crusted over and cause little scabs/sores.

It may be possible that he may even have a couple of skin issues going on, as often things can start with one thing and secondary problems may occur.

Maybe see how he goes on the current treatment and depending if it resolves or not maybe keep the above in mind as possibles.


----------



## JDubs1971 (Oct 14, 2014)

Skin scrapes done and nothing out of the ordinary. Bloods taken and due a response at end of week. Thanks for comments so far. His hair is slowly growing back on his tummy but lost a bit round his neck and top part of his chest. Seems happy enough still.


----------



## penguin (Jan 2, 2013)

What food is he on?

Hair loss was one of the signs of Dexter's food allergies.


----------

